# Is there minimum db levels when mixing?



## taikuri54 (Mar 24, 2015)

I dont know why, but usually my master bus peak is something like -20db cause i can push volume from the soundcard to speakers.

If i put some limiter to master bus and try to push levels something like -5db i heard lots of clashing and it does not sound as good as lower volumes.
And all my "instruments" are vst so everything is digital..

Is there some kind of "rule" that you cant push that much volume up if the original material is way too low?

Please could someone answer im bothered in this thing...


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Its known as the "volume wars". Many studios that produce POP music tend to compress everything by pushing everything hard and adding a compressor at the output just before mastering so when you look at a certain track there is literally not much moment on the level meters making it seem louder. This reduces the dynamic range of instruments and makes the music very flat and un-intresting. 
Jazz and classical for example in most cases dont do this and allow the rise and fall of the instruments range with little to no compression. This gives a much more dynamic sound and feel. It is by far my choice when mixing.

SO if you push the master so its at the peak you leave no room for dynamics and you have only two choices, add compression or reduce the over all level so you have headroom.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

taikuri54 said:


> I dont know why, but usually my master bus peak is something like -20db cause i can push volume from the soundcard to speakers.
> 
> If i put some limiter to master bus and try to push levels something like -5db i heard lots of clashing and it does not sound as good as lower volumes.
> And all my "instruments" are vst so everything is digital..
> ...


Agreeing with Tony, and with your own observations, I like to use a limiter on the master bus not to push the volume hard, but to be able to catch that occasional peak that otherwise would clip. By occasional, I mean once every 5 or 10 seconds or so. Then it stays pretty unnoticeable, and you can make better use of the bus dynamic range.

I like Voxengo Elephant for a bus limiter.


----------

